# A Custom Screwdriver



## DKF (Sep 22, 2008)

Getting a head start on a few Christmas gifts.....this is a Cocobolo Screwdriver with a Buffalo Nickel insert. Thanks for looking....critiques and comments welcome.


----------



## THarvey (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice.

The nickel is a nice touch.  I may have to borrow that idea for the two I have to turn for Christmas.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 23, 2008)

Sweet idea! Looks good and the nickel is a great touch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice work, is that from a kit or did you use an existing shaft?


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not seeing an image. Am I missing something? The other post by DKF I have the same problem.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice screwdriver , I like the Nickel too , I think I will have to steal ... errrr ... Borrow that idea too .


----------



## DKF (Sep 23, 2008)

Nick said:


> Very nice work, is that from a kit or did you use an existing shaft?


 
It is a Rockler kit.......Thanks all for the comments.....


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 24, 2008)

toolcrazy said:


> I'm not seeing an image. Am I missing something? The other post by DKF I have the same problem.


 
Well, it is a FireFox issue. Apparently there is a syntax error in the post that FireFox doesn't like. But, I hate IE, so I guess I won't
see a post or two. 

BTW Very nice driver.

<edit>
Try this on for size. Now I can see the images in FireFox. Who knows what happend. 
</edit>


----------



## el_d (Sep 24, 2008)

I like it Don, may have to try one.


----------



## arjudy (Sep 25, 2008)

That is a great idea.


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 26, 2008)

I like the shape. It looks very ergonomically (sp?) designed. I hope to be making a couple of these soon....if I can shovel the junk off of my lathe. I bought a couple of cheap HF drivers for a buck apiece and will make a kingwood handle for one and something hard and durable, yet nice looking for the other. It'll probably be lignum vitae (verawood). That'll give the driver some serious heft. I like your nickel idea.  I just moved a ton of squares to my basement, from my office, that'll be perfect for it.
Rob


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, nice work.  I also like the nickel insert.  What kit is that?


----------



## DKF (Sep 28, 2008)

nava1uni said:


> Wow, nice work. I also like the nickel insert. What kit is that?


 
It is from Rockler


----------

